# Found my old web site from 1997!



## NotA911 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is probably not impressing anyone on this forum, but my interest in car audio has been renewed after the kids grew up a bit  and I found the Boze system in my new-to-me Porsche Boxster so pathetic (my daily driver is a BMW 750 with Logic7 which is actually pretty good) that I had to do something.

I found an old bookmark to the site I put up when I competed on the Swedish soundoff scene 15 years ago. Amazingly the site is still there even though I have had no account with them for at least 10 years. 

I still think the pyramid subwoofer protruding through the rear deck was pretty cool. And the SS8R brings back some fond memories...

Link

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very cool! I cant see that at work, but I look forward to checking it out at home> Isn't it funny the goofy stuff we were impressed by at a younger age?


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

When I read "pyramid" subwoofer I was like... what kinda gear is this guy using? haha

Awesome work though. Love custom installs like that!


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pyramid...LOL. That's cool though.


----------

